# (H) Huge selection of 40k, codexes and cases (W) ££££ (UK) (Worldwide)



## robbo201288 (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi there

I am currently sitting on a large stock of warhammer 40k, codexes and cases, I also have some fantasy ( High elves,dark elves ). I also have a huge amount of bits for most 40k forces and tanks as well as paints and modelling tools.

At the moment I have a lot of space marines (Blood angels,black templars, unpainted. also a lot of metal models that are now finecast), imperial guard, chaos, loads of eldar (lots of metal), some tau, necrons, orks and others I cannot recall. I also have around 4 large GW cases and around 7 smaller GW cases all in good nick.

I will ship things worldwide and only take payment via paypal, models will be wrapped in a plastic tub with generous bubble-wrap, or a box if a larger model. 

If you have any specific models or units that you desire please send me a pm and I will let you know if I have it (most likely will) then we can sort out a price, pictures can be supplied on request.

Thanks for reading
Andy


----------



## seermaster (Feb 22, 2012)

how much for the eldar and could I have a list of the models and individual prices


----------



## robbo201288 (Jun 16, 2012)

pm sent


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

How much for the cases out of interest?


----------

